# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  ماهو الأوبشن ؟؟  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## محمد27

سمعت من شخص حينما كان يتحدث لشخص آخر بأنه يعمل في الأوبشن , وسمعت من آخر بأنه انتقل من الفوركس للأوبشن ولم تكن بيني وبينهم علاقة تسمح لي بالسؤال عن ماهية هذا العمل , لكن مما فهمته بأنه مرتبط بالأسهم الأمريكية او بالبورصة الأمريكية  
ماهي افضل الشركات وافضل البرامج لها 
ماهي خطورتها وهل هي افضل من الفوركس ام لا
ماذا عن شرعيتها  
فماهو يا اخوان ؟

----------


## قدوري محمد

هناك انواعك كثير من التداول في الاسهم في الابشن وهو نوع خطير نوعا ما  
وهناك cfd وهو المتاجرة بالاسهم على شكل نقاط وبإستعمال المرجن ويمكنك البيع والشراء متى اردت وهو ثاني اكبر سوق بعد الفوركس من حيث السيولة

----------


## قدوري محمد

تفضل لكن عن الاوبشن https://forum.arabictrader.com/t46871.html

----------


## محمد27

الف شكر ياعزيزي

----------


## ابو ابراهيم1

اخي العزيز 
الاوبشن خطير جدا و هو اخطر من الفوركس بكثيييير
و يختلف عن cfd كذلك
و معنى اوبشن هو امتلاك حق خيار البيع او الشراء 
يعني انت تشتري حق شراء اليورو مثلا او حق خيار بيعه
و طبعا الموضوع مش سهل ابدا و خطير و نسبة الربح في الاوبشن هي 3:7 اي 3 ربحانين مقابل 7 خسرانين
و ببساطة ميزته انك تدفع مبلغ قليل كتأمين لحق البيع او الشراء يعتبر قليل جدا مقارنة بغيره من ادوات الاستثمار
اما خطورته فهي ارتباطه بفترة زمنية معينة يجب عندها اغلاق العقود و هنا الخطورة

----------


## عياد

> اخي العزيز 
> الاوبشن خطير جدا و هو اخطر من الفوركس بكثيييير
> و يختلف عن cfd كذلك
> و معنى اوبشن هو امتلاك حق خيار البيع او الشراء 
> يعني انت تشتري حق شراء اليورو مثلا او حق خيار بيعه
> و طبعا الموضوع مش سهل ابدا و خطير و نسبة الربح في الاوبشن هي 3:7 اي 3 ربحانين مقابل 7 خسرانين
> و ببساطة ميزته انك تدفع مبلغ قليل كتأمين لحق البيع او الشراء يعتبر قليل جدا مقارنة بغيره من ادوات الاستثمار
> اما خطورته فهي ارتباطه بفترة زمنية معينة يجب عندها اغلاق العقود و هنا الخطورة

  

> سمعت من شخص حينما كان يتحدث لشخص آخر بأنه يعمل في الأوبشن , وسمعت من آخر بأنه انتقل من الفوركس للأوبشن ولم تكن بيني وبينهم علاقة تسمح لي بالسؤال عن ماهية هذا العمل , لكن مما فهمته بأنه مرتبط بالأسهم الأمريكية او بالبورصة الأمريكية  
> ماهي افضل الشركات وافضل البرامج لها 
> ماهي خطورتها وهل هي افضل من الفوركس ام لا
> ماذا عن شرعيتها  
> فماهو يا اخوان ؟

 أسمحوا لي أن اشارككم هذا النقاش الثري  :Good:   الأوبشن ( عقود الخيارات ) هي أحد المشتقات بمعنى أنه تكون لك حق اتمام العقد او تركه مقابل عربون كما شرح أخي أبو ابراهيم وهو ليس مرتبط بالأسهم فهناك عقود خيارات للعملات ايضا ، فالأوبشن احد المشتقات وأحد الأدوات لأي نوع من المتاجرة مثل الأسهم والعملات والسلع  وهي تجارة ليست سهلة كما ذكر ابو ابراهيم لأن تحتاج بجانب التحليل السعري عوامل عديدة اخرى مثل التحليل الزمني والتذبذب  .  تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> اخي العزيز 
> الاوبشن خطير جدا و هو اخطر من الفوركس بكثيييير
> و يختلف عن cfd كذلك
> و معنى اوبشن هو امتلاك حق خيار البيع او الشراء 
> يعني انت تشتري حق شراء اليورو مثلا او حق خيار بيعه
> و طبعا الموضوع مش سهل ابدا و خطير و نسبة الربح في الاوبشن هي 3:7 اي 3 ربحانين مقابل 7 خسرانين
> و ببساطة ميزته انك تدفع مبلغ قليل كتأمين لحق البيع او الشراء يعتبر قليل جدا مقارنة بغيره من ادوات الاستثمار
> اما خطورته فهي ارتباطه بفترة زمنية معينة يجب عندها اغلاق العقود و هنا الخطورة

 أهلا يابو ابراهيم  الأن مع CFD أصبح بامكانك فتح عقود على الأسهم بمبلغ تأمين بسيط لايتجاوز 50$ كالعملات بالضبط  وبدون زمن محدد للاغلاق   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> أسمحوا لي أن اشارككم هذا النقاش الثري   الأوبشن ( عقود الخيارات ) هي أحد المشتقات بمعنى أنه تكون لك حق اتمام العقد او تركه مقابل عربون كما شرح أخي أبو ابراهيم وهو ليس مرتبط بالأسهم فهناك عقود خيارات للعملات ايضا ، فالأوبشن احد المشتقات وأحد الأدوات لأي نوع من المتاجرة مثل الأسهم والعملات والسلع  وهي تجارة ليست سهلة كما ذكر ابو ابراهيم لأن تحتاج بجانب التحليل السعري عوامل عديدة اخرى مثل التحليل الزمني والتذبذب  .  تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 و هل هي حلال?

----------


## coolmanx88

الاخ عياد
انت قلت عقود خيارات للعملات ايضا  ممكن الشركات

----------


## عياد

> الاخ عياد
> انت قلت عقود خيارات للعملات ايضا  ممكن الشركات

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم   يمكنك تداول عقود الخيارات على العملات عن طريق FXCM فرع لندن ويتم المتاجرة عن  طريق الهاتف وليس الكترونيا  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------

